# BEIRUT | Projects & Construction



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

*Welcome to Beirut, Lebanon . . . *





















*PROJECTS Currently U/C or APPROVED:*


The *Marina Towers*:



























The *Four Seasons Hotel*:




























The *Beirut Tower*:




















The *Platinum Tower*:




























*The Landmark* (168m):




















*Ashrafiyeh Tower*:




















*The Horizon Tower*:



















*The Sursock Tower:*






















*Bay Tower*:










*Beirut Gate tower*:










*La Residence by Ivana Trump*:









*Dreambay tower:*










*Kempinski Hotel:*










*Verdun 2*:










*Verdun 5*:










*Icon Tower*:










*Nova Towers* (twin):










*Sky Homes:*











The *Phoenician Village* project:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

impressive


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

so many projects... nice


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice thread.


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

Very Impressive Beirut looks like right now and what it will look like in the future. So is most of this is Under Construction. What about the others?


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ All of them are under construction except for 1-2, they are approved and 
hopefully in the future they will be under/C. There's also lovely lowrises that 
are being built around the city.

Grand Hayatt : Currently U/C









Rotana Hotel : Currently U/C Almost complete

















Bahri Garden : Completed









Metropolitan Hotel - Completed




Grand Habtoor Hotel : Completed




The famous Souks of Beirut under construction right in the middle of the 
newly refurbished Downtown 


This is from top of the Achrafiyeh Tower, currently under construction
From here you can see the Marina Towers, Beirut Tower, Four Season Hotel 
and soon the Platinum Tower will rise


----------



## SNT1 (May 15, 2006)

great to see Beirut having some pretty cool projects


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Great!!

Beirut needs more and more various projects, it has wide potentials.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

Great projects indeed! Platinum tower is my favorite.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Wonderful Projects!!!!! I love the Metropolitan Palace, Grand Habtoor Hotel, and the Marina.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

THANK YOU NADINI AND BEIRUT!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Some really nice projects for Beirut kay:

Didn't know Beirut has such a nice natural environment


----------



## Principes (Jan 24, 2005)

awsome.


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

macon4ever said:


> THANK YOU NADINI AND BEIRUT!



You're welcome


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

lpioe said:


> Some really nice projects for Beirut kay:
> 
> Didn't know Beirut has such a nice natural environment


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

this is bloody brilliant!


----------



## jgjtliyh (Jul 19, 2006)

very good


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

lpioe said:


> Some really nice projects for Beirut kay:
> 
> Didn't know Beirut has such a nice natural environment


just wanted to say
VISCA EL BARCAAAAAAAAA
VISCA CATALUNYAAAAAAA


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Great run down of projects in Beirut, some really nice designs in that lot! It'll be good to see them completed.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow. Your country makes impressive things! As always some are neutral looking, some are a bit cheesy, but quite a few are just wonderful! I like Phoenician Village, Icon Tower - and La Residence is something special.

Without SSC and your input I would think that Beirut is powerty striken place in ruins.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*FOUR SEASONS HOTEL*



naregkar said:


> *2007-12-02*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AIN MREISSEH TOWER*



naregkar said:


> 2007-12-02
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*SURSOCK TOWER*


naregkar said:


> *2007-12-02*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ROYAL VIEW*


naregkar said:


> *2007-12-02*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viewer_arg (Dec 17, 2007)

J'aime Beyrouth. C'est l'une des plus belles villes de cette région du monde. J'espère qu'elle s'agradisse et laisser en arrière les dommages de la guerre.
Saludos desde la Argentina.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Four Seasons Hotel*

_courtesy of jakopdalunde_


_picture courtesy of southbound228's _




*Platinum Tower*

_Courtesy of rezam_


_courtesy of jakobdalunde_


_courtesy of SF Emperor's _




*Beirut Tower*
_courtesy of SF Emperor's_


*Marie Curie Residences* (on the left) and *Sky Homes* (on the right)

_Courtesy of rezam_
[URL=http://imageshack.us]

*Beirut Souks*

_courtesy of southbound228's _


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Astoria*

_courtesy of Chipr_


*Le Gray Hotel*

_Courtesy of Ali_









*Société Sémiramis*

_courtesy of southbound228's _



















*Saifi Village II*

_Courtesy of Ali_


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Approved-Beirut: Burj Kronfol | 28F Res














> Towering in the center of Beirut, BURJ KRONFOL is a modern-day landmark for luxurious urban living.
> The tower is located just minutes away from Beirut’s renowned Central District and a breeze away from La Residence Des Pins.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

The Capital Gardens

*Pics from December 2007 (by Mouawad)*






































*LATEST UPDATE: Project is COMPLETED and delivered.*​


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

The Pavillons











Latest update:


+ Concrete and Masonry works are almost completed. 

+ Electromechanical & Plaster works have reached the 7th floor. 

+ One of the 2 tower cranes is already dismantled.

Roof 
+ VRV compressors are already installed. 
+ Waterproofing and thermal insulation are completed.

Block A 
+ Cladding started.

Ground, 1st & 2nd Floors 
+ Marble tiling is completed.
+ Bathroom tiling started.

The Villa 
+ Masonry works started for external walls only. 
+ Roof tiles will start week 42.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Saifi Pearl











Latest Update:


+ The building is divided into 2 sides, one on the back and one on the front.


Back side: 
+ The Ground floor slab has been poured.

Front side: 
+ The 1st basement slab has been completed.

+ The Ground floor slab is expected to be completed by week 43.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Saifi Suites














> *The intimacy of home, the luxury of a hotel*​
> Being only five minutes away from Beirut Central District, Saifi Suites' location makes of it the only luxurious hotel suites in the area for tourists and business travelers alike.
> 
> The project offers 70 distinctive suites at select prices. It is in close proximity to the most active area in Lebanon where you can find number of trendy shopping centers, nightclubs, restaurants and cafes. The total cost of the project is $9 million.
> ...


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Hilton Hotel


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Works on Beirut's Corniche*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Beirut's Corniche and Platinum Tower*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*JANUARY 2008* _(Photos Courtesy of Nareg)_

*Platinum Tower*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Four Seasons Hotel*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Beirut Tower*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

The Palladium



























Latest Update from Mouawad:


+ Excavation works are completed. 

+ Dewatering system has been installed with success. 

+ Lean concrete under Waterproofing has been done.

+ Preparation of concrete walls for Waterproofing is completed.

+ Waterproofing works is expected to be completed with screed protection within 43 weeks.

+ Raft foundation is expected to start week 46.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

[Lot 1493 - Mina El Hosn]


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Verdun II* (final design)














































> Located in Verdun Street, one of Lebanon's leading shopping destinations with its upmarket fashion shops, restaurants and cafés, and banks, this multi-functional residential complex meets the demand for quality new buildings and prestigious accommodation in this area.
> 
> The main tower is elegantly curved to offer its residents a range of views across the city; the building houses luxurious residences over 22 floors, with roof-top swimming pool and facilities. A smaller building, opposite the Bristol Hotel, offers high standard furnished apartments fitted with state-of-the-art equipment. The smaller tower is also 22 storey high. Ample car parking facilities are offered in two underground levels.
> 
> The frontage on the two adjoining main street is exploited by a two-floor shopping arcade, maintaining an exclusive image that is bound to reflect on the project itself.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Proposed : The Ritz Carlton*

*The Ritz Carlton Beirut is situated on the corniche in Beyrouth. Inspired by translucent drapery, the skin of the building is constructed of undulating perforated metal. The hotel suites and rooms are designed to take maximum advantage of their outdoor access and sea views through both the porous nature of the structure and a number of elements that link the interior and exterior environments in each room. The new hotel will contain 250 rooms as well as 31 apartments that range in size from 190 to 600 sq meters. The complex will also contain retail elements as well as restaurants, a night 
club and health spa.*


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

jagalubnan said:


> These are amazingggggggg pictures of Beirut! It's so great to see all these visions w hopefully they'll be accomplished.
> 
> It's very annoying when people think that Lebnan is just another Iraq or Afghanistan. l 3ama, shu bokra7 l nes ili ma 3endoun mo5! Esp l amercan 7owni, bit sami l badan!
> 
> ...


meh


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

^^Actually, some people are saying that this project is for dubai and not Beirut..


----------



## jagalubnan (Mar 6, 2008)

beirut guy said:


> ^^Actually, some people are saying that this project is for dubai and not Beirut..


Yeah, I did some more research on it. It's going to be in Dubai, not Beirut. My baddddd

It's called The Apeiron Dubai............ that's weird though; I guess my cousin likes to start rumors, eh?


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

^^hehe, possible, but other people received it as an e-mail too :S


----------



## jagalubnan (Mar 6, 2008)

beirut guy said:


> ^^hehe, possible, but other people received it as an e-mail too :S


Heh yeah so I talked to my cousin, and he talked to his friend, and apparently it was slated to occur in Lebanon, but they moved it to Dubai citing the current situation in Lebanon, and the construction boom in Dubai. I still don't know if that's true, but that's what he said. :?


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sioufi Gardens *


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

20 March 2008










Works on the corniche and Horizon Tower on the far left...


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Clemenceau Tower*






























*Josepho Aoun Offices*































*IBC Tower*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*SHAMS BEIRUT (under construction)*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Horizon Tower*
*March 2008*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

tnxs to Cedra


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Courtesy of dkjohnt*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*BEIRUT TOWER*

11 March 2008










































































*Platinum Tower as seen from the corniche*
*March 23 2008*
_Courtesy of Jaemes Sister_


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Dream Bay*
_Courtesy of AFTABN_


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Rive Gauche Office Towers - 41 floors


----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)

April 27 2008

From right to left:
- Platium Tower: Topped out, cladding has started
- Beirut Tower: Facade work is completed 
- Garden view: Under construction (mid rise)
- Marina Garden is completed and Marina Court is topped out (mid rises)
- Marina Tower: Has been completed for a while now
- 4 Season hotel: Cladding work is going on


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

May 1st 2008


----------



## jagalubnan (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone have any recent updates?


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ yes i'll update the thread with the new yearly report from Solidere


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Ain el Mreisseh renovation is completed, new railings and new tiles for the entire Corniche
Courtesy of Fadiashayne



















courtesy of Lots of Stuff


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

from the solidere reports






courtesy of julie et antoine




solidere reports


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*La Residence's new rendering*









*Platinum Tower *- Topped out and Facade has begun 
tnxs to Lirtain


*Marina Towers *- Marina Tower and Marina Court are completed, there is still the Marina Garden under construction
from the solidere reports


*Shayoub Tower* - Under Construction


*Dream Bay* - Facade almost done
thanks to Beirut_Guy









*Verdun 2 *- Under Construction








courtesy of Beiruti

















*
Town Quay *- Under construction











*Beirut Souks *- Under Construction








_Courtesy of friend_faraway's_










*Horizon Tower* - Under Construction
tnxs to Beirut_guy









*Saifi Homes* - Under Construction
Courtesy of Mohammed Farhat


















*Four Seasons Hotel *- Under Construction


Courtesy of Beirut_Guy









*The Dana *- Under Construction










*
Beirut Tower* - Completed
Solidere report


Courtesy of Rabih-Alt - Completing phase









*Le Gray* - Under Construction
courtesy of Beiruti









*Sursock Tower *- Completing phase
courtesy of Beirut_Guy

















*
Bay Tower *- Under construction



















*Newly Proposed and Approved Towers*
*Les Domes du Sursock *- Proposed









*Phoenician Village *- Final Approval Stage









*The Landmark* - Final Approval Stage









*Bahri Gardens 2 *- Approved


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of Wafic


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

from my summer pictures


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

very beautiful city, nice pictures


----------



## jagalubnan (Mar 6, 2008)

The Marina Tower looks SOOOOOOOOOOOO nice at night!!! mg:


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*September 22 2008 - Courtesy of Hossam adly*

*Platinum Tower*









*Beirut Tower - Marina Towers - Fours Seasons Hotel*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Exciting news, a Cedar shaped island has been proposed off the coast of Lebanon

*Al Hokair Group to Launch” Cedar of Lebanon” Project*

Saudi based company Al Hokair Group for Tourism & Development
is planning to launch a touristic and commercial project in Lebanon.
The latter consists of a man-made island in the form of a Cedar
Tree that will be built on the Lebanese coast covering more than 1
million square meters. The project will require total investments of
more than 3.75billion Saudi Riyal ($1 billion) and will be financed by
investors from Lebanon, Saudi Arabia and other Gulf countries.
According to Abdel Mohsen Al Hokair, chairman of Al Hokair
Group, this project will enhance trading and investment activities
and will open new business opportunities to Saudi and Lebanese
investors.

* Al hokair to invest 10billion dollars in Lebanon *

''Abd El Mohsen Hakir company is looking to invest 10 billion dollars. According to the chairman the project will be called Lebanon’s Cedar, it will take the shape of the Lebanese Cedar and it will be constructed in the sea. The project comprises Saudi, gulf and Lebanese investment. This project will create over 100000 jobs.''


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

sebastiano


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of monk
IMG]http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo305/Nadini23/Monk.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Location of the Island


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

arnaud et aniko


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

The hosn 440


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of gas


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of monk


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Courtesy of Roy Habib




































courtesy of gas


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of luciana luciana









courtesy of aramouni


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of gas


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of gas


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I really have to visit this place, it gets rated consistently as one of the most enjoyed destinations by foreign visitors. The parties are legendary. Go Beirut


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Some Major Updates with all the construction around Beirut


*Marina Tower - Completed *
Courtesy of Luciana Luciana









courtesy of lynn









*Beirut Tower - Completed *
To the right
courtesy of Gas









Solidere report


*Societe Seremanis - Completed*
courtesy of emilabirascid 









*Achrafieh Tower - Completed*
courtesy of Nareg


















*Sursock Tower - Completed*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Platinum Tower - Topped out/Cladding Almost completed*


















courtesy of Jayme









*Four Seasons Hotel - Topped out/Cladding Almost done*









Courtesy of Robin









Courtesy of Jayme









*The Dana - Almost Topped Out*
Courtesy of Nareg


















*Town Quay - Foundation*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Bay Tower - Construction Begun*




























*The Hosn 440 - Under Construction*









courtesy of wilfried









courtesy of Jose L









*Beirut Souks - Under Construction/ Phase I almost completed*



*Grand Hyatt Beirut - Foundation*


















*Noor Gardens - Under Constrcution*









Courtesy of Luciana Luciana


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Dibb and Town Tower - Foundation*




*Beirut Square - On Hold (Roman Ruins Discovered) *
courtesy of Charles Lansu




















*Le Gray - Almost done*









courtesy of kaylawebley









*Saifi Homes - Topped out*
courtesy of kspec









*Saifi Village 2 - Almost completed*
to the left









*Wadi Hills - Under Construction*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Horizon Tower - Topped out/ Almost completed*
courtesy of kspec









Bahri Garden II - Under Construction


















foundation in the middle


















*Burj Kronfol - under c*


















*L'armonial - under construction*









the front building is being renovated and the tall one will be newly built


*Le Patrio - Under Construction*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Nova Towers - Topped Out*


courtesy of derrick









*The SeaView - Almost Completed*
courtesy of gas









*Hatab Tower - Topped Out*
courtesy of emlabirascid









*Harbor Tower - Under Construction*


















courtesy of Nareg


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Les Domes de Sursock*









*Hugo Tower - Topped Out*


*Monot Residence - Almost Topped Out*




*Dream Bay Tower - Topped Out*
courtesy of gas









*New Approved Building - Karakas Tower*









*New Approved Building - Plus Towers*
courtesy of luciana luciana


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

*Gordon Campbell Gray’s New Beirut Hotel*

*Courtesy of CampbellGray Hotels
From June 2009
By Shane Mitchell*

Hotelier Gordon Campbell Gray (One Aldwych, in London; Carlisle Bay, in Antigua) has fallen in love with Lebanon’s gritty capital, which is why he chose to open his latest property there. Designed by British doyenne Mary Fox Linton (along with Campbell Gray), the 87-room Le Gray (doubles from $360) faces the Hadiqat As-Samah, a garden in central Beirut.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Solidere Annual Reports


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

beirut looking great.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Solidere Reports


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

And here is the land reclamation they finished building over the water and construction of skyscrapers will begin in 2010! You can see the town quay being built at the bottom right of the picture


----------



## MrLebanon (Aug 5, 2009)

what will be the tallest building by the end of 2009?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

An amazing city! I'd love to visit one day.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wonderful architecture.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

What is the Forţele Aeriene Române doing in Lebanon?

Something fishy is going on... :lol:



Nadini said:


> foundation in the middle


^^Are You some kind of a RoAF personnel Nadini?  Great updates!:cheers: Thanx! Superb job you are doing here! kay:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

MrLebanon said:


> what will be the tallest building by the end of 2009?


It is and would most likely still be the Platinum Tower unless they finish the Sama Beirut in less than 5 month :nuts:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Qtya said:


> What is the Forţele Aeriene Române doing in Lebanon?
> 
> Something fishy is going on... :lol:
> 
> ^^Are You some kind of a RoAF personnel Nadini?  Great updates!:cheers: Thanx! Superb job you are doing here! kay:


Damn it, you blew my cover :nuts: Thanks for the comment


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

here is Beirut's (and Lebanon's) first skyscraper called Sama Beirut, over 50 floors


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Nadini said:


> Damn it, you blew my cover :nuts: Thanks for the comment


I get it!  Some TOP SECRET stuff, aye? You are not allowed to talk about it, and if you would, you would have to kill me! :lol: Don't worry Bud, you secret is safe with me!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Qtya said:


> I get it!  Some TOP SECRET stuff, aye? You are not allowed to talk about it, and if you would, you would have to kill me! :lol: Don't worry Bud, you secret is safe with me!


lol I think it's exposed now that it's on this forum :nuts: and by the way im no bud... I don't know what the female version of a bud is but you get the point :cheer:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's some construction updates:

One of the most amazing tower at night I have ever seen! 
Platinum Tower
Courtesy of Lebneni


















JoeKl


















Four Season
courtesy of Lebneni



























The Dana
courtesy of paul saad









Beirut Tower
Solidere report











Marina Tower on the left and Platinum on the right
courtesy of rvondeh









courtersy of hddarkins


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of Lebneni
Marina Towers


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Bay Tower (beside Beirut Tower still under/c)
courtesy of karel


















Bahri II
courtesy of abdallah









Hosn 440
courtesy of nareg









Le Gray Hotel
to be open soon
courtersy of joe Kl


















courtesy of Lirtain


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Beirut Souk, one of the biggest shopping districts in the middle east
courtesy of Lebnani









































ainmreisiot


















solidere reports


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

the city is still on a major construction boom with cranes all over
courtesy of el presidente 









courtesy of a.frachet









Courtesy of Malena









courtesy of Luciana 
October 16.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

They finished the renovation of the corniche side of Beirut, the whole coast line surrounding the 
whole city has been re-paved with new silver railing, more palm trees planted as well as new lights.

courtesy of alex campbell


Courtesy of rudolfjw









courtesy of Ahmed70's









In the following aerial pictures, you can see the new face lift of the coast of Beirut marked by the 
new lights surrounding the whole city. 

courtesy of brian mcmorrow


















We can see the urban planning of phase II on the reclaimed land that begun construction in this 
picture (top left) that most of Beirut's skyscrapers will be located


















courtesy of bloggingbeirut


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Nadini said:


> lol I think it's exposed now that it's on this forum :nuts: and by the way im no bud... I don't know what the female version of a bud is but you get the point :cheer:


Even better! A secret agent chic! kay: I dig that!  Once again, huge respect for the updates!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ Thanks  There's so much more updates, i'll try to find some time to post them later
Here's better pictures of the Platinum Tower lit at night, beautiful!
courtesy of Nareg Karamanoukian


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

the buildings are awesome! keep updating


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Go Beirut!


----------



## rakun (Mar 11, 2007)

What Amaizing development has had Lenabon lately, Tranks for sharing Nadini!!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Sky homes
courtesy of abdallah k









Hugo 43
courtesy of laurent


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Horizon tower
courtesy of Anne









courtesy of jipstick









le Gray hotel


----------



## noir-dresses (Apr 9, 2008)

The city's looking great. Im coming to Beirut next month, still never booked a hotel, what is a good area to be in guys, what do you recomend ?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

noir-dresses said:


> The city's looking great. Im coming to Beirut next month, still never booked a hotel, what is a good area to be in guys, what do you recomend ?


Depending on your budget, theres hotels of all sorts 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354035


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Myster E said:


> Thanks for that Minsk, surprised this thread doesn't get more attention, Beirut is absolutely beautiful with mixture of old and new and wow, that is one original building there.


You are welcome


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of cedarrick


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of cedarick


----------



## Tabouleh (Feb 23, 2007)

Beautiful updates!


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Nabil Gholam Architects have completed their latest mid-rise office building- the CMA- CGM Headquarters, which implements water and sunlight to promote serenity*

The recently completed CMA-CGM Headquarters, designed by Nabil Gholam Architects, overlooks Beirut and its port, with views across the Mediterranean to the mountains which lay beyond it. The space occupies 6 floors at 6 300 sq-m, and a further 4 basements at 4 800 sq-m.

This mid-rise transparent structure houses the office space of the world’s third largest container shipping company. The building acts as a catalyst to the future development of the area, while remaining sensitive to its immediate surroundings in terms of street alignment.

Three carefully detailed glass prisms are intersected by a full-height atrium and slide against each in this project by the Lebanese company, whose portfolio is dominated by urban design and office buildings. The prisms follow a rational design concept that allows for the greatest efficiency and flexibility in space planning- 81% of floor plates are virtually clear of any columns obstructing the views or the furniture layouts.

While the building offers a distinctive sculpted profile, all office plates are set on standard planning grids, allowing them to readily accommodate the market’s standard partitions, furniture and fittings. The building features many environmental and aesthetically- pleasing installations. The ground floor exhibition space is designed around a serene-looking 40m long water wall, and a ‘reflection pool’, which filters and ripples the street views from the lobby, bringing a calm to the workspace, and referring back to the the company’s maritime heritage.

Innovative facade concepts are supplemented with fixed vertical Pietra Serena stone sun screens shading elements on the south-western side, and the ventilated screen facade facing north-east and north-west. Sunlight supply through the highly glazed facade reduces the need for artificial lighting, and therefore the associated cooling consumption.

Photovoltaic panels covering the roof uses daylight to heating the water for bathrooms and kitchens and electricity support, making this a highly sustainable project by NGA. Rain water is collected and used for irrigation and re- circulated to feed grey water networks. Operating costs will be reduced for the company whilst comfort remains one of the key foci for employees.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## skyscraper 007 (Sep 9, 2012)

hopefully beirut will have one of the best skylines


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

updates?


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

^^

Lots of projects underway, including a race for Beirut's tallest. Please visit the Lebanon forum for more information.










Courtesy of @ramzi3id on Instagram



Courtesy of Sama Beirut:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

@mar7aba










Beirut Cityscape 6 by claudionapoli, on Flickr


beirut by 
David Lebovitz, on Flickr

courtesy of Rahhalramy


Courtesy of 3Beirut page on facebook









Source" Facebook

















DSC_0069 by Patricia NHR, on Flickr


@nagimorkos


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of itn'l










Zaitunay Bay by GeoSalameh, on Flickr

@hawraar3


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

grat updates!!

thanks!!


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

awesomeeeeeeeee!


----------



## jadm (Mar 3, 2016)

amazing work


----------



## jadm (Mar 3, 2016)

so nice


----------

